# HACCP knowledge



## gumbeaus (Mar 26, 2015)

Just joined the site. Looks like there is plenty of wisdom here.

I'm hoping to find someone that has had to generate a HACCP plan for cold smoked pork sausage (Andouille). My issue isn't making the product and doing so safely; its making "big brother" comfortable that I know what I'm doing. I'm looking for a possible template for the plan from someone who has experience in the commercial sale of cold smoked products.

Thanks for any responses


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 26, 2015)

No experience writing one up, but looking at a similar plan in my area just a little further down the road. Following for responses.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 26, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.

Check locally for a sausage manufacturer.  They may be willing to share a blank plan with you.

Tom


----------



## gumbeaus (Mar 26, 2015)

There is absolutely no type of meat processor in my area, commercial or otherwise. Its both a blessing and curse in this circumstance. I've a virgin market (the blessing) and thus no experienced marketer (the curse) that has had to satisfy the demands of commercial regulations.

It does present opportunity to "break ground" and set the standard (for my region) so I'm hoping to gain wisdom from the experience of another who has been through this process.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 26, 2015)

I understand.  Check with your county extension agent.  They may help you draw one up or connect you to someone who can.

Tom


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 26, 2015)

depending on where you are, you'll likely need one or all of the following, Serv-safe certification, food service manager's certification, food production certification and since you're curing meat, a special certification-license for that. That's the bad news. The good news is that HAACP is a huge part of the classes leading to the certifications, so by the time you're ready to start worrying about a HAACP plan, you'll know the ins and outs of writing one up. 
In a nutshell, a HAACP plan is a way of identifying and eliminating hazards, or the potential for hazards, in every step of your production. This begins with your facility, then the delivery of your product, your storage of it, preparation, cooking, cooling, packaging, storing, and finally delivery. It's a way of saying you're familiar with what CAN go wrong and are able to take steps to avoid it.


----------



## wade (Mar 26, 2015)

Here is a link to a guide on the UK government web site about completing a HACCP plan that could help

http://www.food.gov.uk/sites/default/files/multimedia/pdfs/guidehaccpplan.pdf


----------



## wade (Mar 26, 2015)

And something similar from the USDA

http://www.haccpalliance.org/sub/haccpmodels/guidebook.pdf


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 26, 2015)

Mboatbum and Wade are spot on.  I took it you didn't want to have to get a certification just to proof to your brother you knew what you were doing.  The total cost of my certification neared $1000.00.  A much less expensive option would be, as I did for awhile.  Hang a sign in your kitchen that says, "To our friends who are picky eaters, the tv remote is next to the lamp". 

Tom


----------



## gumbeaus (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks for responding. As to the basic regs of food service industry standards, I'm knowledgeable and compliant with all permits and certifications. The base line problem is that I've never developed a HACCP plan. My "Health Inspector" has no experience with it in any form (I know...that's extraordinary).

I really am hoping to get  a first hand perspective, so I don't waste time with the back and forth that is likely to ensue. Its really a matter of communication; being able to articulate in writing and demonstrating in practice that I wont kill someone with a piece of sausage.

Thanks to all for responding.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 26, 2015)

Gumbeaus said:


> Thanks for responding. As to the basic regs of food service industry standards, I'm knowledgeable and compliant with all permits and certifications. The base line problem is that I've never developed a HACCP plan. My "Health Inspector" has no experience with it in any form (I know...that's extraordinary).
> 
> I really am hoping to get  a first hand perspective, so I don't waste time with the back and forth that is likely to ensue. Its really a matter of communication; being able to articulate in writing and demonstrating in practice that I wont kill someone with a piece of sausage.
> 
> Thanks to all for responding.


I didn't realize until now what relative you were referring too.   Perhaps a call to the State may be beneficial or if nothing else, a class.

Good luck,

Tom


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 27, 2015)

Take a look at these guys too. It looks like they're sharing all the info on writing on of these up.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 27, 2015)

rgautheir20420 said:


> Take a look at these guys too. It looks like they're sharing all the info on writing on of these up.



Good work, 

Looks like a great site, tried to find it, couldn't access the plan.  Am I doing something wrong?

Thanks.

T


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 27, 2015)

Mr. T, this is the link to the PDF of what they are calling the HACCP for non cooked shelf stable food.

Here

OP, realize you might need multiple HACCP plans. For instance, in my area, I'd need one for curing food, removed oxygen packaging (vac sealing), drying, and even smoking food.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 27, 2015)

rgautheir20420 said:


> Mr. T, this is the link to the PDF of what they are calling the HACCP for non cooked shelf stable food.
> 
> Here


Got it, thanks.

Mr T


----------



## eman (Mar 29, 2015)

Where are you located ?  This will help me figure out who you need to talk to.


----------



## gumbeaus (Mar 29, 2015)

eman said:


> Where are you located ?  This will help me figure out who you need to talk to.


I live in Virginia. Ironic that your in Baton Rouge. I was born in Marrero...mother from Laplace and I've replicated the Andouille thats made there(which is what I'm looking to sell)

Ive got several examples of HACCP plans made by university agricultural departments. But my health inspector doesn't have any experience with this as it applies to curing. He's a good guy and not trying to be a hindrance...we're both new to this one. I'm hoping to find and example that I can use a template to check my plan against, make adjustments, and even learn from. Not trying to plagerize just satisfy the powers that be and ensure safe protocol's are in fact present.

If someone here in Virginia has had to do a HACCP for cold smoked pork sausage and willing to share their experience in working with the state, that'd be ideal. Although, it really shouldn't be all that different from state to state in that they all conform to USDA, FDA, and CDC standards/studies/guidelines.

Eman...I'd appreciate any advice or direction you may have. Thanks in advance.


----------



## eman (Mar 29, 2015)

The university plans are usually spot on Try LSU and see what you can find . If the inspector doesn't know what he is talking about how does he know what is good or bad. i would try to find another inspector (even if you have to go to a  surrounding county) that is knowledgeable on curing and can educate your guy.

 Virginia is famous for their cured hams . I just don't see how this guy can be an inspector w/o curing knowledge.


----------

